# Im pregnant!~Gonna be a real small age gap



## KellyC75

Hi Girls :wave:

Very suprised to find myself pregnant so quickly :bfp:
~ Thought it would take months! :-=

We are very excited about our new arrival due February 14th! **

Ive never had a small age gap between my children, I have 18yr, 8yr & 7month old currently ~ This age gap will be just 14 months! :shock: Nervous & excited!


----------



## Kimmy25

Congratulations and Good Luck xxxxxxx


----------



## justlove

aww congratulations and what a lovely due date


----------



## mystika802

congrats!


----------



## mrs_park

Congratulations, how lovely :cloud9:


----------



## Bunchy09

Congratulations! xxx


----------



## x Michelle x

Awww congrats hun x


----------



## Butterfly2

Congratulations xx


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats hun x x x


----------



## Cattia

Congratulations!! We have a 16 month age gap and although it was hard at first it Is getting better and better, and I am so looking forward to them growing up so close together. You'll find loads of people make comments about how mad you are to have two so close. Just ignore them - close age gaps are great!


----------



## bathbabe

Congratulations! X


----------



## amygwen

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Pramaholic86

Congratulations! What a lovely age gap, they will grow up together xx


----------



## Swift

Congratulations :D Im sure they will be best friends.


----------



## GuardianAngel

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## kell

Wow!! Congratulations honey :D Lovely age gap, they'll be close growing up xx


----------



## CeriB

Wow - that was quick!!! Congrats huni!


----------



## mumoffive

I have 14 months between my two and it was hard work!..just physically it can be hard, like getting anywhere. felt as if i wished id had more hands lol. Once i remember my dd needing help with her lunch and me trying to feed my baby son! Its much easier now though. My dd is 4 and my ds is 3 and im finding the age gap between my new baby and my other children way more manageable. The other two are close though. Congrats and goodluck.


----------



## xCookieDough

*Congrats 
___XO*


----------



## runnergrl

Aww, congrats Hun! I'm a bit jealous as I want another baby ASAP. My husband wants to wait at least another year before trying again though. It will be lovely, good luck!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations x


----------



## Mizze

Woohoo!

:wohoo:

:baby::baby::flower::flower::baby::baby:

Mizze xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

congrats!! i'm gunna have a 14 month age gap too!


----------



## oliviarose

Congratulations xxx


----------



## peanut56

Congratulations!!


----------



## brunette&bubs

Congrats! A valentines baby!
Many women have small age gaps, i'm sure you will do just fine!
:hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahh congrats :) there's gonna be 10 months between my two so I know how you feel about the small age gap :haha:


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!


----------



## Sproutlet

Congratulations xx


----------



## Laurenmomma

Me too! Ther will be 15 months between my two! congrats x


----------



## KellyC75

Aww ~ You Girls are so lovely :friends:

I cant tell you how much your kind words & Congrats mean to me :hugs: Im getting all emotional (again! :haha:)


----------



## mrsp14

Congratulations, I am uber jealous, would love to get pregnant ASAP but oh is away for 6months at the beginning of next year so we have to wait till he gets back as he doesn't wanna miss any part of the pregnancy or new baby, seems like so long to wait.


----------



## bbyno1

Congratulations:D


----------



## cowboys angel

congrats! we are actually planning a close age gap like that. When my LO turns 1 I am getting my IUD out so we can start NTNP


----------



## sapphire1

Woohoo, congratulations! x x :happydance:


----------



## teal

Congratulations! xx


----------



## charli87

aww congratulations hun!!!:hugs:


----------



## minkymoo

Congratulation! x


----------



## RileysMummy

Congratulations hunnie :flower: xx


----------



## RHR

Congrats hun. I'll have a 15 months age gap between my two when this lo is born.


----------



## Twiglet

I have a 14 and a half month age gap between mine and love it :)


----------



## JA1988

Awww wow congrats! I remember you from the trimesters, how exciting! X x


----------



## Dizzymum

Congratulations, great news x


----------



## ~RedLily~

Congrats! x


----------



## taylor197878

congratations


----------



## mumtobeoct10

Ah Dont worry hun odhr is eight months and IM five months preg I was very scared at start now IM.confidentabout it now....if you need to tell just pm me hun x x good luck


----------



## ladykara

OMG OMG !!!! Im shocked and so happy for you.. !!!! and a wee bit jealous ..lol I didnt even know you would have another let alone so soon ... but i think its great to have a small age gap. We should be trying again before the end of the year too, i would try now but worried about what work would say..... My other bump buddy is also trying and my other mate who i was pregnant with has just announced she is pregnant..... sooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you chick xxx


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Congrats! Very happy for you!


----------



## quaizer

Congratulations hun!! xx


----------



## future_numan

Congrats:baby:


----------



## PandaLuv31

Congrats! I am hoping to have a small age gap like that, too, when I start ttc. I know it will be a lot of work but I know it will all be worth it and it is so nice for children to have a sibling so close to them in age. Wishing you a very healthy & happy 9 months! :dance:


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :baby:


----------



## princess_bump

Huge congratulations :) x


----------



## Sakura-chan

Congratulations! Sounds like you are on top of it all though and a pro-mum with a few kids already. I am sure you will be fine.

My boys are 12 months 2 weeks apart- it is hard but I know in a couple of years it will be great. There was supposed to be a 15 month age gap but 2nd bub came early... Organization is the key :D

Good luck!


----------



## abracadabra

Yay for your BFP :happydance:


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. 

V xx


----------



## swalumni

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## FragileDoll

Congratulations, hun. :flower:


----------



## katstar

Congratulations!!! 

Can i thread crash and ask everyone if you were nervous when you first thought your were pregnant?? So soon??

I am two days late and very very nervous. Me and my partner was not trying and he does not want another just yet. I don't think i do tbh. 

I have 26 day cycles. The only time we dtd was day 8 and day 17. I usually ovulate day 12. But i am never late or just a day late or a day early. Due to my history i have not been taking contraception and we ever feel funky fresh at fertile times we have been using condoms. Do you think its possible i ovualted early around the 8 day mark??
I am freeking out and i have no idea how to tell my partner and i dare not test without his support. 

Our house is so crowded at the moment. We both have a daughter each who share a room and our little man has his room. Its only a small house and were already in the medium room so the girls can have the big room. Oh god how will i cope if i am??

Please any advise?

Thank you xxx


----------



## Crazy4Baby

Congrats, there is only 11 months age gap between my daughter and son. They are now 4 and 3 years old but as my son is quite tall, they look the same age.


----------



## KellyC75

katstar said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Can i thread crash and ask everyone if you were nervous when you first thought your were pregnant?? So soon??
> 
> I am two days late and very very nervous. Me and my partner was not trying and he does not want another just yet. I don't think i do tbh.
> 
> I have 26 day cycles. The only time we dtd was day 8 and day 17. I usually ovulate day 12. But i am never late or just a day late or a day early. Due to my history i have not been taking contraception and we ever feel funky fresh at fertile times we have been using condoms. Do you think its possible i ovualted early around the 8 day mark??
> I am freeking out and i have no idea how to tell my partner and i dare not test without his support.
> 
> Our house is so crowded at the moment. We both have a daughter each who share a room and our little man has his room. Its only a small house and were already in the medium room so the girls can have the big room. Oh god how will i cope if i am??
> 
> Please any advise?
> 
> Thank you xxx

Hiya :wave:

Yes, I was extremly nervous when the test was :bfp: I straight away felt so guilty for my young Daughter, shes just a baby herself :baby: I was worried about taking away 'her baby time' :cry:

Now, a few weeks on...I am really happy about it & after having large age gaps, I cant wait to see how a smaller age gap is :cloud9: From what others have said, it is hard, especially at first, but the rewards are amazing :cloud9:

Good luck ~ I hope it works out for you.....:hugs:


----------



## katstar

Thank you for your reply. 

Yes thats what i feel too. I feel really guilty for both my daughter who is 7 and my son. My daughter has been great with zak even though she has lost a lot of her mummy time, then to add another, both her and zak will loose even more mummy time. 

I think i am gonna leave it a couple of days and then bite the bullet to tell my other half if af has not shown. I can't leave it too long as i will need to have blood work done due to my ectopic history. If i do get a possitive, i hope he does not get mad/upset with the situation and reassures me that everything will be ok. 
I am 1 of 7 and my mum managed so i know i will be ok but i can not take away the anxiety.

Were you nervous about telling your oh??

xx


----------



## KellyC75

katstar said:


> Were you nervous about telling your oh??
> 
> xx

No, I wasnt nervous...As we knew that it could happen, as stopped using contraception, but we really didnt expect a :bfp: so soon

DS2 took over a year & DD took over 6 months ~ So this was very quick! :baby: The Doctor said your body knows just what to do & so you can concieve alot quicker after having a baby

I really wish you all the best :hugs: Keep in touch


----------



## katstar

i will. i will keep you updated. hoping to get a quiet time later to talk to my partner. He such a lovely man and he is the best thing thats happened to me in my whole life. plus my babies :) xx


----------



## SKAV

So very happy for you... Congrats !!! Have a H & H 9 months !!!! :hugs:


----------



## katstar

KellyC75 said:


> katstar said:
> 
> 
> Were you nervous about telling your oh??
> 
> xx
> 
> No, I wasnt nervous...As we knew that it could happen, as stopped using contraception, but we really didnt expect a :bfp: so soon
> 
> DS2 took over a year & DD took over 6 months ~ So this was very quick! :baby: The Doctor said your body knows just what to do & so you can concieve alot quicker after having a baby
> 
> I really wish you all the best :hugs: Keep in touchClick to expand...


tested and got bfn. i do want another but not just yet so i am happy. just have to wait for af now. no idea where she has got to :shrug: xxx


----------



## TwilightAgain

Huge congrats!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :baby:


----------



## loolindley

Congratulations! Happy and Healthy 9 months! x


----------

